# Amazon Holiday Return Period



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder to those who aren't aware -- in general, anything you purchase from Amazon has a 30 day return period. But during the holidays, anything purchased from 1 November on has a return period that extends through January.

I had occasion to check because I was contemplating returning my Fire Stick -- though I ordered it at the end of October, it wasn't delivered until the middle of November and on my orders page it indicates I have until January 31 to return it. (I clicked to return and it said it on the 'reason' page that came next.)

Just thought I'd share in case people want to take a little more time evaluating newly purchased devices.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, Ann.

And I love your pumpkin pi.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I think it is also because many gifts are not opened until December 25.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I think it is also because many gifts are not opened until December 25.


Absolutely. They do it every year.  I was just reminding people who might not have thought of it . . . . .


----------

